
Pompeo tells China to stop stealing Covid-19 research - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/pompeo-tells-china-stop-stealing-covid-19-research/
======
horsemessiah
How can you steal research to stop a disease causing global catastrophe?
There's no good reason this research shouldn't all be publicly accessible.

If China were withholding research, I would applaud anyone who stole it from
them. I see no reason I shouldn't do the same for China here.

